# Meg's swirl x



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys just purchased and tried Meg's swirl x :thumb: What a great product really easy to use with great results. Sorry there's no pics of my C4 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Yes nice product for hand application.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

very similar product to SRP isnt it? very filler heavy and very little cut.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

ChrisD said:


> very similar product to SRP isnt it? very filler heavy and very little cut.


No, it has much more cut than SRP.


----------



## Smarties (Mar 3, 2009)

Does the new style one have a better compound? 

I've had my tube about 12 months and it doesn't seem to have the same effect as a tube my friend bought a week ago. Does it go out of date?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Smarties said:


> Does the new style one have a better compound?
> 
> I've had my tube about 12 months and it doesn't seem to have the same effect as a tube my friend bought a week ago. Does it go out of date?


Not sure if goes out of date. Are you thinking of scratch x? As i've only seen swirl x in a bottle


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

ChrisD said:


> very similar product to SRP isnt it? very filler heavy and very little cut.


Have you used SwirlX before Chris? I am surprised that you were disappointed with the correction ability of SwirlX.

I posted a high level test of this product back in February 2009 here on DW, I found SwirlX to have good cut and this remained after wiping the surface down.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

No starvekos i havent used it before, hence then question mark in the question.


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

I found it harder to use(stickier) than swirl remover 2.0


----------

